# Ever been fired for lack of housing?



## KilgoreTroutLives 666 (Nov 22, 2019)

So I'm not a great writer so please try and stay with me. I'm living in Marietta, Oh due to the fact my partner is about to get out of prison and she is going to be paroled here. I've been trying to be an upstanding citizen whilst here and have even been working part time at a hot dog store. I applied and got a cooking job for 11.00 an hour at a local chain restaurant where i went in for both interviews with a pack on. I was hired and issued a pay card. Today the general manager happened to show up and ask me about my pack. First i tried to play nice but then she accused me of being " a homeless" and told me she didn't need my type working for her. I've been all over this continent and never had this problem. So i played her game. I said "Hoax" "Witchhunt" and you're actually homeless and trying to cover it up by blaming me. Weird looks abounded, yet i laughed by myself.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2019)

This is an issue I have dealt with many times. Although your situation seems like your boss is just a douchbag.

I try to keep the fact that I'm houseless as much on the DL as I can when it comes to places of employment. When confronted about it, I'll usually just lie and make up some random address that I live at. I wouldnt ever bring my pack to work with me...I'd try to find a place to stash it or a locker to pay for somewhere.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 22, 2019)

*Sounds like discrimination to me? I don't know. Is there a homeless legal services out there that can look into this?

They should be happy they have a worker that is helping the business. Doesn't matter if the person is homeless or not. Just my thoughts!

Coywolf is right on, best not to bring a pack. If I had a business and I hire a homeless person or someone traveling through, I wouldn't care if they had a pack.*


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2019)

@Crazy Hobo Johnny as much as it may be discrimination, the EOW (Equal Opportunity Workplace) laws only protect a worker against discrimination based on Sex, Age, Religion, Race, and the like.
Unfortunately, Housing and Income do not fall under those protections.

not saying it is right by any means, but a discrimination suit probably wont help you, unless you are willing to hire a really good lawyer. Probably isint worth it.


----------



## KilgoreTroutLives 666 (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you coywolf and johnny as well, I usually do keep my transitory lifestyle secret but do to the scene here i'm weary to leave anything. The assistant manager also interviewed me twice with a pack. Unfortunately the heroin epidemic is profuse in this coal mining river town and I'm probably like a lot of you, I only want to start from zero when i want to start from zero. Thanks for all the advice i need to probably invest of a storage locker of some sort.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2019)

If you end up getting the funds, a storage unit is super helpful. I have a 5x10 storage unit to put the stuff I can fit in my van in. I pay like $50 a month. Not too bad. It's cheaper in more rural areas.


----------



## KilgoreTroutLives 666 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'd love a storage untit, unfortunately they are mostly 5-10 miles outside of town. And i would prefer not to file any suits, because when have laws worked in favor of people like us? Probably never but thank you guys for letting me vent. Not a good birthday but hopefully many more lay ahead of me.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2019)

Well shit, happy birthday. I hope things get better for ya. Things always work out, is what I have come to learn.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 22, 2019)

At a bare minimum I would report them to whoever the housing authority is where you are at. HUD or something. That sounds like an unlawful termination but whatever ya know.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 22, 2019)

Hudson said:


> At a bare minimum I would report them to whoever the housing authority is where you are at. HUD or something. That sounds like an unlawful termination but whatever ya know.



I believe Ohio is a right to work state, which basically means that they can terminate you for anything that doesnt violate the EEO laws. But ya, if you are willing to pursue it, that would be going to the EEO or ACLU office in your state, or something similar, not HUD.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 22, 2019)

Cool name though man, Vonnegut is the shit.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 22, 2019)

Try getting a gym membership somewhere that provides lockers preferably with overnight use. Having a place to take a shower is a plus. 
In places with limited services construction work is ideal because they don't care as much about how clean you are.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 22, 2019)

Most states are at will states. That doesn't mean they can discriminate. Im not sure if they have a homeless bill of rights in that state though. The state legislatures are pretty slow to get that ball rolling.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Nov 22, 2019)

It's bullshit. It's not right. Wanna get back at em? Go to a newspaper and tell your story. Bad press for them and a good chance that people might help you out or maybe a better job offer. Shit... you don't have a home and you still show up and work so you can help your partner re-enter life after being incarcerated? Depends on the reporter though. Anyway, best of luck and good on you. ~ peace


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 22, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Most states are at will states. That doesn't mean they can discriminate. Im not sure if they have a homeless bill of rights in that state though. The state legislatures are pretty slow to get that ball rolling.


Like @Coywolf said, unfortunately homelessness doesn't fall under the category of discrimination in wrongful termination laws. But I agree with @A Simple Step Van . If OP went to the local news with his story, I'd bet he'd have some sympathetic employers that would offer him a job.

Lots of people would think it commendable that as a homeless person, you are trying to work to earn cash instead of a handout...and I'd bet you'd get some job offers.

I'd also, personally.....blast that business reviews online. That's fucked that she was such a bitch to you. I mean, unless you were showing up to work dirty and smelly, that's just uncalled for.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 23, 2019)

Haven't read all the other comments, but ima answer to OP, No its never been an issue for me.. the housing thing, in my car at the moment its got a built in bed init though, so the passenger seat and the seat behind that is taken out and theres a platform there where I can sleep, bedding stuff normally stays in the boot/trunk of the car unless in use. But theres been some ask are you homeless? I say no I just use it for camping an travel sometimes, or say my brother threw the seat in a river so I then just left it like that.. or something. A boss once has told me though if I was houseless he wouldn't fire me.

A lot of the time.. bosses are not your friends though, unless you already new them before hand as a friend, I sometimes have made the mistake of this in the past thinking they are, but its an agreement, its business, sometimes you find out they don't really care about you they just want, what they want done. And that can be good or bad.

Also, Iv had employers ask me where do I live? because on my resume I don't put an address, and sometimes they want you to be a local or someone close by whos gonna actually show up and not be coming from some far away place, so i'll sometimes say something like, yeah im originally from such & such but im staying with my girl who just lives over in the next town, she doesn't though and you can then camp around local places and head into work when needed.

The real work is what your SPENDING time doing and what your PAYING attention too.. in life.


----------



## AyeAaron (Nov 27, 2019)

I just start out with a randomly picked address, not too close or far from work.

Stashed my shit at camp most of the time, and that would be out in the woods, well hidden and difficult to reach.

Had a pack stolen once, but I was in town. Another time someone found a tent and stole some shit, was being lazy and didn't hide it well
Usually it worked out well though, I'd work for months from the same camp


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 19, 2020)

I will offer a question if I may, "who decided that sedentary was good?" Cultures have been nomadic for pretty much as long as they have been. Stop me if I'm kicking a dead horse


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 20, 2020)

More stoned than I was drunk before.......since we are here we likely know the answer..........


----------



## ODBeef (Feb 20, 2020)

For $20 a month, you get a locker, shower, sauna thing, and hydro bed 24/7 across the country at planet fitness.


----------



## Pwigie (Apr 27, 2020)

Sounds like an awful person


----------

